# Firmware update 2.1 for the Toshiba HD-A1 & HD-XA1



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

This report:
http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/av/docs/20070309/toshiba.htm
makes it appear (with a babelfish translation) that firmware 2.1 was released in Japan today. Hopefully they will get it on their servers for direct internet (direct ethernet connection) firmware update of the gen 1 players very soon for North America.


from Babelfish translation said:


> March 9th release As for HD-XA1 corporation Toshiba on the 9th, software of HD DVD player "HD-XA1" version rise. "Ver.2.1" of up-to-date version was released. With up-to-date version, reading efficiency of the disk it has improved. Version rise method besides the fact that it downloads from the Toshiba server making use of substance functional "ethernet communication", does also the sending service of CD-ROM which recorded the rise data. It guides the details of sending service in the same company home page.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

from Robert of VE posted elsewhere yesterday at 3:00 PM:


> 2.1 was due to be released by Friday, but a last moment additional upgrade has delayed 2.1 for a few days. Well worth the small delay.


further guesstimate about the next new Toshiba HD DVD player model: 


> HD-XA3 will be out around Q4 '07.


----------



## mdrums (Jan 1, 2007)

What will the HDXA3 do that the HDAX2 will not do?

I am deciding on what to buy for my Sim2 HT300e Link 720p projector. However I want to future proof as much as possible because I will see my Sim2 projector and get a new 1080p projector at the end of this year most likely.

thanks!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Finally the version 2.1 firmware is available for US internet/direct ethernet update today!
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvdfirmware.asp


> Firmware Update Information for Owners of Toshiba HD DVD Players: Models HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 2.1
> 
> ...


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Last night I updated my HD-XA1 via ethernet to 2.1 firmware with no problems. I then played Children of Men straight through without any problems (no stutters or anything other than smooth playback). This was the first time I played CoM so I don't know if it would have had any problems with the older 2.0 firmware. I have had my XA1 from May 2006 and it has been problem free since.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Watch out for higher LFE levels with the new firmware*. I (after the fact) read some reports that the 5.1 analog LFE level is different with the new 2.1 firmware. Foolish me -- I watched CoM at a high volume level without doing a re-calibration. opssign: There is a terrorist explosion early in the movie. :scared: It did very bad things to my overpowered 15" Adire Tumult driver (fed by a 1400 watt pro amp). More later... :sob:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

My 2.1 FW upgrade went smoothly. I did it about an hour ago and immediately tested NIN. I had a couple of minor audio playback issues prior to the upgrade. None after upgrade. Woohoo!


----------

